# Nipple Holes?



## Lact-o-Mama

I'm just curious....from my experiences helping new Moms begin breastfeeding I have typically never seen fewer than 5 "holes" at the nipples tip that excrete milk. (obviously viewing this through manual expression or pumping)

Would having less holes with milk coming out still be normal?...still enough to transfer milk to babe?...

I can't seem to find any specific information on this....any help or thoughts would be great


----------



## the_lissa

Each duct has a hole, so I imagine if there are not enough holes, there might not be enough ducts. However, not all holes eject milk at the same time, nor are they all invisible, so I wouldn't rely on that. I read that women have over a dozen.


----------



## Lact-o-Mama

Yeah....that's what I was thinking....

But:

I chatted with a Mom the other day and her 3wk old has been having weight gain issues.....latch seems perfect, but baby gets sleepy at the breast and she doesn't hear much swallowing......although hears ++swallowing when using the SNS system or syringe feeding. She's has to use some formula b/c pumping only rewards her with about 1-1.5oz at a time.

She told me about how during pumping and manual expression she only see's milk come from 2-3 holes max. I'm really concerned for her and I'm trying my darndness to find her some information...


----------



## veganf

If I don't have the pump positioned just right, then milk only comes out a stream or two at a time. If I mess around with it a bit getting it centered just right (so that I am stimulating more of the surrounding ducts I suppose) then I get more milk at once. Also, it varies depending on whether I "pull" a little while pumping, or push in a bit, or if I'm holding my breast a different way or squeezing at all--it gives varying results. So if she's not experienced with pumping, or possibly doesn't have one that works well for her, it might not be a good indicator of how much milk she is making at all.
Plus some people just don't respond well to pumping. And it varies for other reasons (that I don't know), because I pumped great with baby #1 and #3, but barely got any with #2; same pump







, just different for some reason.


----------



## SabbathD

I wouldn't take into consideration anything when using a pump. She could have 12 and just not be responsive to the pump. And honestly, 1-1.5 ozs isn't that bad. Especially with a 3 week old, and her supply being all wonky. If I were here, I would focus more on getting the baby to wake up and eat at the breast. Switch feeding, taking off all babies clothes, heck I just helped a mom and we had to keep baby awake with a cold washcloth. But babies, especially one that young, are just sleepy at the breast. Try switch feeding to get baby to stay awake enough for a feeding. The pump is SUCH an inaccurate measure of supply. Sometimes when I pump I only get one stream. Sometimes I get 5 or 6.


----------



## eurobin

Ditto on not relying too much on the pump - I usually get 2-3 times as much from my right breast as from my left when I pump, but my daughter is equally satisfied from either when she nurses. Lefty just doesn't respond well to the pump.

If she's bent on pumping, has she looked to see if she needs to either increase or decrease the size of the flanges? The Medela website says that the majority of women need a different size than the 24 mm ones that come with the pump. Personally, I get a much better output with 27 mm flanges but you really have to try them out.


----------

